
The .NET Process Class on Linux - gokhan
https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2019/10/29/the-net-process-class-on-linux/
======
freedomben
Somewhat tangential, is anyone using .NET core on linux for serious production
use that can comment on how easy it is to get working? Does Linux feel like a
second class platform?

